# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nét chung và riêng của ẩm thực Thái Lan

## minhluong

Trước năm 1939, Thái Lan được biết đến là Siam. Đây là quốc gia Đông Nam Á duy nhất chưa từng là thuộc địa của phương Tây. Điều này giúp Thái Lan vẫn luôn duy trì được phong cách nấu ăn riêng, không bị ảnh hưởng bởi các nguồn văn hóa phương Tây. Tuy nhiên, các món ăn đó đã bị ảnh hưởng bởi các nước láng giềng châu Á của Thái Lan.

Người Thái di cư đến quê quán hiện tại của họ từ miền nam Trung Quốc khoảng 2.000 năm trước. Họ mang theo cách thức ăn uống và cách nấu cay của tỉnh Vân Nam. Ngoài ra ẩm thực Thái còn ảnh hưởng từ Trung Quốc gồm việc sử dụng mì, bánh bao, xì dầu và các sản phẩm đậu nành khác như đậu hũ…

Ấn Độ cũng có ảnh hưởng tới phong cách ẩm thực của Thái Lan qua các gia vị thông dụng như rau thì là, bạch đậu khấu và rau mùi cùng các món cà ri cay nồng. Malaysia cũng chia sẻ các món gia vị như dừa và sa tế. Từ năm 1970 trở đi, các món Thái cũng như phong cách ẩm thực Thái đã trở nên rất phổ biến ở Mỹ và Châu Âu.
Cũng như Việt Nam, gạo là lương thực chính của Thái Lan. Hiện nay Thái Lan và Việt Nam là 2 nước xuất khẩu gạo lớn trên thế giới. Ở Đông Bắc Thái Lan, người ta ăn gạo được cuộn vào một quả bóng, nó cũng được dùng như món tráng miệng trong cả nước.

Hầu hết các món ăn chính người Thái dùng với thịt bò, thịt heo, thịt gà, hải sản. Tuy nhiên, với một đất nước có Phật Giáo là quốc đạo, các món chay cũng rất độc đáo.
Mặc dù nóng và cay nhưng vẫn có một sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa các loại gia vị để tạo ra các hương vị khác nhau trong một món ăn. Và đó là nhân tố chính khiến cho ẩm thực Thái sức cuốn hút trong mắt các thực khách trong  và ngoài nước.

Các món cà ri (sử dụng bột cà ri) là các món ăn độc đáo trong phong cách ẩm thực Thái.

Ớt cay la nguyên liệu chính hiện diện trong nhiều món Thái. Trong các món ăn, ớt được kết hợp với các hương liệu khác như: nước mắm, tôm khô, lá chanh, các loại rau mùi, húng quế, tỏi, gừng, thì là, bach đậu khấu và quế. Món canh thơm ngon được ăn hầu hết trong các bữa ăn, nhằm giúp giảm cay và nóng. Nhiều món ăn cũng được dùng với nước chấm, đặc biệt phải kể đến là Nam Pla Prig (1 loại nước mắm ớt cay nồng, gồm ớt xanh và ớt chín cắt nhỏ, cho vào nước mắm)

Dừa đóng một vai trò chủ đạo trong khẩu phần ăn của người Thái. Nước cốt dừa và dừa cắt nhỏ được sử dụng trong nhiều các món ăn, đặc biệt là món tráng miệng. Các món tráng miệng hấp dẫn này gồm nhiều loại trái cây nhiệt đới tươi mát khác nhau như xoài, đu đủ, mít…

Khẩu vị Thái Lan có một chút thay đổi từ vùng này sang vùng khác. Các vùng ven biển phía Nam thì thường chế biến thức ăn với hải sản. Vị ớt cay nồng đến từ các quả ớt ở phía đông bắc Thái Lan.

Để có thể trải nghiệm các hương vị độc đáo của món Thái tại các khu ẩm thực nổi tiếng khác nhau, các bạn hãy tham gia tour du lịch Thái Lan giá rẻ của chúng tôi ngay bây giờ để có thể nhận được nhiều ưu đãi hết sức hấp dẫn!

----------

